# Knockoff Speedlights



## Jesse (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone use Yongnuo speelights for Canon? http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN-560-Speedlight-Flash-Nikon/dp/B0079M711S/ref=pd_luc_sim_02_02_t_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They're like $500 cheaper than Canon speedlights. Worth it?

I'd use them as off-camera flashes. Do they work with wireless triggers like Pocket Wizards?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2013)

Lots of people use them. Yes, they work with PWs. Some models don't support E-TTL, and in that case I don't think you can set the power remotely (i.e., with an AC3).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

They are cheap. If having a working flash is important, get a spare, since reliability issues pop up now and then. 

If photography is just a hobby, why not save money where you can.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Do they work with wireless triggers like Pocket Wizards?



of course you can trigger them wireless.
but you can not manualy control the YN-560 over radio.

they are cheap and when you don´t mind to walk to your flash every time you have to adjust them, they are fine.

but when i invest in a YN-622C or a phottix odin for example, i want a flash unit i can control from my camera.
so i sold my YN-560 and bought a few YN-568EX in addition to my original canon speedlights.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 30, 2013)

i've got some nissins... work great but recycle time not as good


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes they work. They also do ETTL depending on model. Aside from Yongnuo, there's Nissin, Metz, Sigma, etc... I've been using Nissin for quite sometime now. I think even my father had used a Nissin flash on his old film slr camera. Light is light no matter what brand is it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 30, 2013)

Sure why not? Just don't expect alot of fluff with this speedlite.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks guys. trying to buy the cheapest possible lighting. do you need one transceiver for the camera and then a transmitter for every light? or other way around? or?....


----------



## emag (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a pair of Neewer TT560's and an old Vivitar 283. Cowboy Studio wireless triggers for the TT560's and an add-on optical trigger for the 283. Works fine, wallet impact minimal. I'm a hobbyist, would probably spring for PWs and higher end speedlights otherwise, but at this price if they last a year or two I'll replace them when they die.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm using a patchwork family of EX 430, YN 565 EX and the Nissin DI 866

All have their strength and their weakness but they work perfect together.

With the YNs you have to be carefull, there seems to be Export Quality and Red China Quality.
If you buy it at the bay you can just guess which Version you get. I bought mine in Wukesong Cammera City in Bejing and had to try several before I was happy. 3 month later the red plastic cover on the front fell off without any force applied. There seems to be a sensor under it, the missing red filter did not disturb the Flash in any way but... The YN is a fair bit larger than the EX430, is slower and makes more noise but also has more power and can be a infrared ETTL slave. My 60d can configure most Settings from the camera menu and the build in Flash acts as a weak master.

The Nissin is not the latest model. As Long as Version I and II are still sold You can save some Money by buying the older Version. Only difference I found so far: louder Husky Sound when the Flash reflector zooms and a plastic rather than a metal feet. The Nissin can act as a master. The way the Flash groups itself allows you to have control over one more Flash Group than you could do with Canon only flashes. The rotating Color Display of the Flash is a cool Gimmick. Again the Flash is bigger, slower and stronger than the EX 430. Howeverit has a few extras. X Sync Port, USB Port, and you can use an additional power pack. The Standard Battery compartment slides out completely like a Magazin. If you have 2 of them, you can swap batteries in an instant.

regards


----------



## bvukich (Apr 30, 2013)

The 560 is manual only
The 565 is ETTL and supports an external battery pack
The 568 is ETTL and HSS but loses the battery pack

All will trigger through a YN-622C, the 565 and 568 allow you to adjust the settings from a supported body over wireless.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know which Better Beamer fits the YN568?


----------



## PilotJoe (Apr 30, 2013)

Sure thing i have 3 560s with the 603Cs for triggers. The first shot is everything working. But the second the one didnt recycle as fast but still ended up with a shot i really like. I recommend them to people.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 1, 2013)

Jesse said:


> thanks guys. trying to buy the cheapest possible lighting. do you need one transceiver for the camera and then a transmitter for every light? or other way around? or?....



Yongnuo got some very good transceivers. I'm using non-TTL RF603C's. There's a model that do TTL if you want TTL. Just be sure to bring your camera and some speedlights to make sure they're working for your particular body/speedlights.


----------

